
New data shows NYC taxi usage down 11% in H2 '15 compared to previous year - lil_tee
https://twitter.com/todd_schneider/status/698160429374300160
======
lil_tee
TLC just released 6 additional months of trip-level data (Jul-Dec 2015):
[http://www.nyc.gov/html/tlc/html/about/trip_record_data.shtm...](http://www.nyc.gov/html/tlc/html/about/trip_record_data.shtml)

GitHub repo updated to process additional data:
[https://github.com/toddwschneider/nyc-taxi-
data](https://github.com/toddwschneider/nyc-taxi-data)

